
Amazon’s Bezos, Other Corporate Executives Sold Shares Just in Time - Jerry2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bezos-other-corporate-executives-sold-shares-just-in-time-11585042204
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [http://archive.md/mZeA0](http://archive.md/mZeA0)

